# Bending wire up on magnetic rest?



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone else besides be bends the support wire on a magnetic rest up just a little bit. I do it to keep the arrow from falling off the rest if my hook on the string is a little off. 

Mark


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I do this as well. I snip it to half the arrow diameter (I borrowed this from Rick McKinney's book.) and bend it slightly. I use 2 small needle nose pliers and a bit of care to keep from bending it too far.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Interesting, I've been thinking of partially straightening my magnetic ARE rest. .. or at least cutting it. It seems to have enough hook that the arrow could come off of it inconsistently, but I have no way of validating this other than I've had clearance issues with what I believed to be properly rotated nocks and spin wings.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Careful with the ARE. They specifically say not to bend the wire. Of course, I didn't listen and bent it out, slightly. Luckily, I didn't break it, but it feels as though it will break, if I go any farther.


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

It needs to be angled enough to keep the arrow up against your plunger but not coming up around the arrow to hit the fletching when the arrow goes by the metal being toolong will also cuse this. Rick Mckinney's book is a great example and this is where I learnt it. I wish I had it to scan in but I'm lending it to one of my recurve friends.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

engtee said:


> Careful with the ARE. They specifically say not to bend the wire. Of course, I didn't listen and bent it out, slightly. Luckily, I didn't break it, but it feels as though it will break, if I go any farther.


I use the ARE rest. I haven't broken any so far, but yes, the disclaimer is that you should not bend the wire.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys -

Bend ANY wire enough times and it will break. Happily I've only broken one so far ... 

Usually it's not necessary, just angle the rest.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

My ARE magnetic came with the end of the wire bent. I'll have to take a photo of it and post here.
It's like this photo, but 1/8" from the tip it is bent upward


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Mark Hedges said:


> I was wondering if anyone else besides be bends the support wire on a magnetic rest up just a little bit. I do it to keep the arrow from *falling off the rest if my hook on the string is a little off*.
> 
> Mark


Your solution may not require you to bend the arrow rest's arm. This usually indicates you're either pinching the nock as you bring the bow up OR overly tight nocks which do not allow the string serving to rotate freely inside.

The slight pressure exerted by the clicker is usually enough to keep the arrow on the rest and against the plunger tip.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*What I meant to say...*

...was that on the tuning video I have they say that the bent up potion of the wire can act as a ramp for the arrow to jump off of as the arrow bends outwards away from the plunger. So, I cliped the bent part of my ARE rest off. Then I broke it putting it in the riser bag. Now I have a spig rest and I didn't clip it because I figure as long as it ramps up the same way each time, no worries right?


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Cavalier free-flyte elite rests have their wires factory bent or rounded at the tip...


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll get a pic of an arrow on my ARE. you can see the shaft is wedged between the button and the bent up part of the wire. The bottom of the shaft is actually not even touching the wire.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Dado said:


> Cavalier free-flyte elite rests have their wires factory bent or rounded at the tip...


If you cut a wire rest, such as the ARE, or others, there may not be a bend. Therefore, many do bend their wire rests a bit. The operational word is.... bit.
I know shooting my MK II's that there is no bend when I cut my rest to the proper length.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

IMO, wedged = bad

as mentioned by progen, bending the rest more then the tiniest little bit is a workaround to bad form/technique.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

rgauvin said:


> IMO, wedged = bad
> 
> as mentioned by progen, bending the rest more then the tiniest little bit is a workaround to bad form/technique.



Take a look at "The Simple Art of Winning", Rick McKinney's book. I don't want to paraphrase, because I'll botch it, but there is a need for consistent contact with the plunger.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Take a look at "The Simple Art of Winning", Rick McKinney's book. I don't want to paraphrase, because I'll botch it, but there is a need for consistent contact with the plunger.


there is no need to put a major bend in the rest to do that. (for example such an extreme bend that you are pinching/binding it against the plunger to the point where the bottom of the arrow does not touch the rest that 2222 has)

bending a rest to overcome pinching, doesn't address the fact that you are still pinching the nocks. Better plunger contact won't help you any if you are pinching the nocks. Pinching the nocks will have a larger negative impact on your release then good plunger contact could ever help IMO.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't think we are in disagreement about 2222. A little bend is ok. A wedged arrow is not. A cut arrow rest needs something to create consistent arrow contact with the plunger.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Progen said:


> Your solution may not require you to bend the arrow rest's arm. This usually indicates you're either pinching the nock as you bring the bow up OR overly tight nocks which do not allow the string serving to rotate freely inside.
> 
> The slight pressure exerted by the clicker is usually enough to keep the arrow on the rest and against the plunger tip.



I forgot to mention that this is a barebow setup, so no clicker.

Mark


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is how my ARE rest came.

I mounted it exactly as instructions said to, but you can see the bottom of the shaft doesn't even touch the rest, it's more of the lower outside of the shaft that touches it.

This doesn't seem like it could be as consistent as a straight wire rest to me.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

It's interesting that the "upgrade" ARE free tuning rest has a straight wire on it. 










From cavalier, the cheaper Champion II is straight










and the more expensive Free Flight ELITE is bent









So ARE straightens it's expensive rest, Cavalier bends theirs.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

2222
To me that just looks wrong. If the plunger was in the front hole maybe but to my eye...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

2222 said:


> Here is how my ARE rest came.
> 
> I mounted it exactly as instructions said to, but you can see the bottom of the shaft doesn't even touch the rest, it's more of the lower outside of the shaft that touches it.
> 
> This doesn't seem like it could be as consistent as a straight wire rest to me.


My 2 cents.
Cut the wire so that you can not see it as you look straight down on the arrow. This should cause the arrow to slide down on the wire. At this point, the wedging issue should go away. You'll probably have to reposition the rest so that the arrow is centered on the plunger.
As you are repositioning the rest either tilt the rest up slightly, for consistent arrow to plunger contact, or bend the rest very slightly to achieve the same objective.
If you choose to bend the rest, use 2 small needle nose pliers. The first pliers should act as a pivot point so that you are not stressing the rest. The second pliers is at the tip of the wire. Bend very slightly.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Take a look at "The Simple Art of Winning", Rick McKinney's book. I don't want to paraphrase, because I'll botch it, but there is a need for consistent contact with the plunger.


For us so called Olympic recurvers or F.I.T.A. target shooters who use clickers, that piece of metal be it the Cavalier magnetic type or a flat blade a la Beiter type should exert enough sideway pressure on the shaft to keep it against the plunger tip.

As for Mark Hedges shooting barebow, try another solution which again does not require wire bending. In fact, I always trim off the wire (until it cannot be seen from the top as is advised by most literature) so that there's less mass for the arm holder to handle which also means a faster reaction and perhaps better forgiveness should I have a stray vane hit the arm on the way out.

Back to my solution for Mr Hedges. Position your rest in such a way so that it's SLIGHTLY angled downwards towards you. That means the arm itself will be angled upwards towards the front of the riser. That slight angle should keep your arrow shaft nicely against the plunger PLUS there's actually less contact with the shaft than with a parallel positioned one. Some folks prefer it that way.


----------

